

Google's penetration of Android - tmoretti
http://ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2013/3/18/googles-penetration-of-android

======
Zigurd
Benedict Evans is usually very sensible. But this time he's way off. Samsung
isn't anywhere near being able to replace Google's ecosystem, which has been
getting much stronger over time.

Google Now, for example, is going to be as important as Maps and navigation in
acquiring and retaining users.

Outside of China, where there are at least two Android derivatives growing
their own ecosystems, only Amazon and, on a much smaller scale, Barnes & Noble
have Android derived products that are sold without Google's services.

I have often criticized Google for being hard to work with for second-tier
OEMs. Many of those devices that go without Google's ecosystem built in do so
for no reason except that Android licensing is so opaque.

Perhaps Google will now stop leaving money on the table. All they have to do
to expand their "share" of Android is answer the phone.

